# Stefano Okaka



## juventino (19 Novembre 2014)

Attaccante italiano della Sampdoria, classe 1989, di origini nigeriane. Cresciuto nella Roma, Stefano, esordisce giovanissimo (16 anni) in un incontro di Coppa UEFA nella stagione 2005-06. Tra questa stagione e quella successiva il giovanissimo centravanti comincia collezionare qualche sporadica apparizione condita da due gol (uno in Coppa Italia 2005-06 ed uno in Serie A 2006-07). La Roma, che inizialmente crede molto nel ragazzo, decide di mandarlo in Serie B a farsi le ossa al Modena. Purtroppo per Stefano è solo l'inizio di un'interminabile serie di prestiti, rientri alla Roma e nuovi prestiti in cui gioca e segna poco. Nel gennaio 2012 Okaka viene acquistato a titolo definitivo dal Parma, che a fine stagione lo spedisce in prestito allo Spezia. Coi liguri la media non è il massimo (38 partite e 7 gol), ma finalmente il giocatore riesce a trovare una certa continuità. Rientrato a Parma, dopo una prima metà di stagione vissuta ai margini nella squadra emiliana, arriva la svolta. A gennaio del 2014 la Sampdoria decide di puntare su di lui e lo ingaggia a titolo definitivo. L'attaccante ripaga con una buona seconda parte di stagione (13 partite e 5 gol) fino all'esplosione definitiva di questa stagione. Pur non segnando molto (2 gol in 11 match), Stefano mantiene un rendimento costante e mette insieme una serie di prestazioni convincenti che gli valgono la chiamata in azzurro da parte del CT Antonio Conte. E proprio all'esordio con l'Albania (giocato nello stadio della sua Samp) trova il suo primo gol in azzurro, che decide il match.
Un periodo fortunato oppure un ragazzo che finalmente ha trovato la sua strada?


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Novembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Un periodo fortunato oppure un ragazzo che finalmente ha trovato la sua strada?



Difficile da capire ora. Aspettiamo qualche mese.
Ora sta andando benissimo. La mia sensazione è che sia solamente un periodo fortunato, però spero anche in ottica Nazionale che possa esplodere definitivamente.


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2015)

Preparatevi a vedere questo thread nella sezione "Giocatori"


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2015)

Maxi Lopez, Paloschi, Bergessio, Belotti, Pazzini, Babacar, Matri, Denis, Pinilla, Quagliarella sono solo alcune delle punte migliori di questo qui in Serie A. È probabilmente nella top3 dei numeri 9 più scarsi della A


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Preparatevi a vedere questo thread nella sezione "Giocatori"



Sicuro  scarso come pochi solo in Italia possono pomparlo come forte.


----------



## Marchisio89 (20 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sicuro  scarso come pochi solo in Italia possono pomparlo come forte.


Un po come i primi anni 2000 quando in Germania calcisticamente c'era crisi nera e veniva osannato Ballack. Da noi ormai chiunque viene considerato un talento, vedi Immobile... o peggio ancora Destro, questo é proprio scarso, segna solo a porta vuota. Anche i primavera sono tutte pippe, Verratti é l'unico giovane italiano forte.


----------

